# Am I to big to ride my pony?



## Eclipse295 (Nov 30, 2010)

I adopted a haflinger pony last year, she is 3 and is going into cart training soon. I want to break her to ride later this year, but I am worried I am to big for her. It would only be light riding and walk-trot maybe a little bit of canter(so she learns what a canter is) Only a few times a week if that. 

I am 5' 7"(or around that) and weight around 230-240lbs. She is around 12.3-13hh and weighs around 800lbs(more at the moment because she is kind of fat)

Latest Picture I have:

















(Me and her) 

Do you think I would be to big? I know that if she is having trouble carrying my weight I WILL get off, and I don't plan on starting her until later this year around summer, after she is broke to drive.


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

Haflingers are known as good weight carriers, but your girl is small for a haflinger. The breed standard says 13.2-15 hands though some smaller ones do occasionally show up and you have to consider their smaller size in the amount of weight they can carry. 


I've weighed about what you do and I'm a couple inches taller and my haflinger handled it just fine. But he is also a full hand higher and weighs 950 when he is fit. 

Personally I'd be cautious about riding your girl at your current weight with her small size. I'm sure she would make an excellent driving pony.


----------



## Eclipse295 (Nov 30, 2010)

We are pretty sure she is stunted due to being starved in her old life. Because she is supposed to be out of pretty good lines. 
I hope to loose a lot of weight over the next year or so. Maybe then.


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

Good luck in your weight loss! Also if you give her some time she may catch up on height some too. She will also probably widen and bulk out as she matures which will lend to better weight carrying capabilities.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

My concern also would be her age. At 3 she may not be fully developed, and while capable of carrying a smaller person for time, I'm wondering if extra weight would be hard on still developing bones/joints. What is the time-line on maturity for haflingers? Could you put someone else, or some weights on a saddle for a while instead? That would allow you to continue ground training, while giving her another year to mature.


----------



## Fellpony (Sep 9, 2011)

I weigh 240 lbs and I am 5 ft7 but my mare is a fully fit 13.2 hh Fell pony who is 12 years old .And I am on a diet not because she cannot carry me ( she can cary me and has carried me slightly heavier) for a pootle around for an hour but because I want to learn to canter and do longer distance rides. So for me the weight has to go.

I think if you wait a little before having her backed and use the time to try and get your weight down you will be riding her :lol: But I definately think you could ride her in the future.


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

I have a 14.1 hh haflinger and I wouldn't be putting that weight on her (16.7stone) and certainly not on a haffy who had not finished growing yet. 15 stone (210lbs) is the max I would be happy for my haffy to carry.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

good luck with your weight loss


----------



## Eclipse295 (Nov 30, 2010)

Thanks 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

I hope you have luck with your horse too


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

She does appear to be a bit too small for you to ride, especially at 3 years old, as everyone said. She's quite adorable though and I'd bet she would be stunning as a harness horse!


----------

